
How hot are atoms in the shock wave of an exploding star? - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-01-hot-atoms-star.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Confused. The article doesn't answer the question in its title. They say they
know; but I can't find the number in there.

